
Aung San Suu Kyi: Released from House Arrest - sharadgopal
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/11751209
======
avdempsey
In 2006 I visited the Yangon Zoo. Four elephants were chained behind a short
barrier (designed more to keep humans out than elephants in). They begged zoo
visitors for handouts, swaying side to side as much as the chains allowed. A
fifth elephant, the matriarch, was swaying too but it had no chains.

Maybe the elephant had been there so long that it had grown chains in its
mind. Or maybe it realized there is little freedom in Burma, inside or outside
of its enclosure.

I hope this turns out to be a positive change. If there are any HNers living
in Burma, I look forward to the day when the barriers are torn down and we're
free to hack together :)

------
credo
For those who don't know her, she won the Nobel Peace prize in 1991.

From <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/14/world/asia/14myanmar.html> _"She is a
hero of mine," said President Obama, "and a source of inspiration for all who
work to advance basic human rights in Burma and around the world."_

